# VA Benefits - HYPERTENSION



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Awhile back I suggested that a veteran claim an issue (I believe Hypertension) even though it is NOT an automatic issue because it is not named as a result of Agent Orange. I was told by folks in this forum that would be a waste of time because of its present status. 

I have a number of issues that I recently applied for including Hypertension. As expected it was turned down because of the specific issues that have been approved.

BUT the VA stated that they except the fact I have proved that I have hypertension. If and when it is included in the Agent Orange group I suspect that I can claim retro back to the day I applied and was turned down but interestingly they agree I do have it and that I had asked for consideration because of it.

Cost me nothing to apply.


----------

